# Smoked Wabbit



## dew (Sep 5, 2007)

I've got 3 Rabbits in the freezer from last season and I was wondering if anyone on here has ever tried smoking one. I saw a recipe for squirrel that used Italian dressing as a marinade I thought that it might work good on a rabbit too. Maybe I'll marinade one try a rub on one and rub/bbq sauce on the other. What do you guys think?


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 5, 2007)

I can't say I've been fortunate enough to smoke a rabbit but I ate plenty when I was a kid. I'd consider a salt brine for at least a few hours before the smoke and add whatever spices you might like. Salt, pepper and a bit a garlic always worked for me in a nice hot skillet! Yummmmmmmm my favorite meat!


----------



## monty (Sep 5, 2007)

I have used Italian dressing for several hours prior to skillet preparation. Then into a bit of extra virgin olive oil with minced garlic, onions and a dash of rosemary. Oh, yes! The pan sings!

But for smoking I agree with Debi on the salt brine but remember that your rabbit is very lean. So pin on some bacon strips and you will not be disappointed.

Visit the links section where I have posted a link to "The Sporting Chef" for some great rabbit recipes. remember, cook rabbit with a moist method!

Cheers!


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Sep 5, 2007)

*Hey Dew, or should I say, "Elmer Fudd", sounds like a waskel such as yourself, will figure something out. Perhaps you should cook it like we do the mud hens, or "coots" here in Montana. Clean and skin it, place it on a board, salt and pepper to taste, put it in a 325 degree oven for one hour, take it out, throw away the bird and eat the board. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Terry*


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 5, 2007)

ah yes nice lean meat no fat - maybe that's why it's my favoorite?


----------



## chadpole (Sep 5, 2007)

See Terry, you gotta stop! My side is killing me..LOL. You can come up with some story about everything..LOL


----------

